#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: HILTI PD30 Μετρητής Laser

## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ1972

Είναι αχρησιμοποίητο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει email. " johnpap2010@gmail.com "

----------

